# Blasc Firefox Addon



## Schanette (14. Oktober 2006)

hey

ich wollte heute das Suchaddon für den Firefox nehmen welches auf buffed.de veröffentlicht ist, aber wenn ich was suche lande ich auf http://www.blasc.de/?f=... 

wollte fragen ob ihr das berichtigen könnt.

Danke und schönes WE


----------



## Gast (14. Oktober 2006)

die adresse war http://blasc[dot]planet-multiplayer.de/?f=blabla


----------



## Roran (15. Oktober 2006)

Wenn ich das Plugin nutze zur Suche, komme ich da hin wo ich wollte.
http://www.buffed.de/?f=kohle  <--- Nur mal zum Testen, hab ich nach Kohle gesucht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur Not, lösch das Plungin, und installier es neu.

Dokumente und Einstellungen\Account\Anwendungsdaten\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\xxx.default\searchplugins
Und da die Daten 

blasc.src
blasc.png


----------



## Schanette (15. Oktober 2006)

k geht danke nochmal


----------

